# Help me to port Gtk-blueprint engine (UPDATED*)



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 20, 2014)

For me the best theme ever made and the only that I love so much is this:












The theme of the gtk and icons is named as blueprint and was the default theme of Solaris 10.
I made million tries to install gtk-blueprint engine without sucess. I have gtk theme and icon theme but they are not working without the engine.
Please. Is anyone who can port this engine and xfwm4 of the theme, on ports?
I also attach the gtk, the icon theme and the source of blueprint engine:
http://www.filedropper.com/blueprinttar
http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/e ... 20.tar.bz2


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Request to port Gtk-blueprint engine*

I finally made it to install it but don't work at all.

`./configure`

```
ember@Unix /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20 $ sudo ./configure
Password:
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.0
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/local/bin/gsed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... c++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for f77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for cf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for f90... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for pghpf... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking for g95... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for ifort... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for ftn... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 196608
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... no
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... no
checking whether to build shared libraries... no
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... no
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... no
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GTK2... yes
checking locale.h usability... yes
checking locale.h presence... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes
checking libintl.h usability... no
checking libintl.h presence... no
checking for libintl.h... no
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating blueprint.spec
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating icons/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/apps/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/filesystems/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/devices/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/mimetypes/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/emblems/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/stock/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/48x48/stock/generic/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/36x36/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/36x36/apps/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/16x16/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/20x20/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/24x24/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/25x25/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/32x32/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/48x48/Makefile
config.status: creating icons/stock/Makefile
config.status: creating Theme/Makefile
config.status: creating Theme/gtk-2.0/Makefile
config.status: creating Theme/gtk-2.0/iconrc
config.status: creating metacity/Makefile
config.status: creating po/Makefile.in
config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing intltool commands
config.status: executing default-1 commands
config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands
ember@Unix /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20 $
```

`Make`

```
ember@Unix /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20 $ sudo make       
make  all-recursive
Making all in icons
Making all in 48x48
Making all in apps
Making all in filesystems
Making all in devices
Making all in mimetypes
Making all in emblems
Making all in stock
Making all in generic
Making all in 36x36
Making all in apps
Making all in stock
Making all in 16x16
Making all in 20x20
Making all in 24x24
Making all in 25x25
Making all in 32x32
Making all in 48x48
make[3]: don't know how to make index.theme. Stop

make[3]: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20/icons
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20/icons
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20
```

`cp index.theme icons/`

Run `make` Again

```
ember@Unix /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20 $ sudo make
make  all-recursive
Making all in icons
Making all in 48x48
Making all in apps
Making all in filesystems
Making all in devices
Making all in mimetypes
Making all in emblems
Making all in stock
Making all in generic
Making all in 36x36
Making all in apps
Making all in stock
Making all in 16x16
Making all in 20x20
Making all in 24x24
Making all in 25x25
Making all in 32x32
Making all in 48x48
Making all in Theme
Making all in gtk-2.0
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz     -g -O2 -MT blueprint-draw.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/blueprint-draw.Tpo" -c -o blueprint-draw.lo blueprint-draw.c;  then mv -f ".deps/blueprint-draw.Tpo" ".deps/blueprint-draw.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/blueprint-draw.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -g -O2 -MT blueprint-draw.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/blueprint-draw.Tpo -c blueprint-draw.c -o blueprint-draw.o
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz     -g -O2 -MT blueprint-main.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/blueprint-main.Tpo" -c -o blueprint-main.lo blueprint-main.c;  then mv -f ".deps/blueprint-main.Tpo" ".deps/blueprint-main.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/blueprint-main.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -g -O2 -MT blueprint-main.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/blueprint-main.Tpo -c blueprint-main.c -o blueprint-main.o
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz     -g -O2 -MT blueprint-render.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/blueprint-render.Tpo" -c -o blueprint-render.lo blueprint-render.c;  then mv -f ".deps/blueprint-render.Tpo" ".deps/blueprint-render.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/blueprint-render.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -g -O2 -MT blueprint-render.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/blueprint-render.Tpo -c blueprint-render.c -o blueprint-render.o
blueprint-render.c:33:1: warning: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int'
      [-Wimplicit-int]
blueprint_clear_pb_cache ()
^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
blueprint-render.c:50:4: warning: 'gdk_pixbuf_unref' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
                        gdk_pixbuf_unref (cached->pb);
                        ^
/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-core.h:243:12: note: 
      'gdk_pixbuf_unref' declared here
void       gdk_pixbuf_unref    (GdkPixbuf *pixbuf);
           ^
blueprint-render.c:63:1: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
      [-Wreturn-type]
}
^
blueprint-render.c:437:7: warning: 'gdk_pixbuf_unref' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
      gdk_pixbuf_unref (partial_src);
      ^
/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-core.h:243:12: note: 
      'gdk_pixbuf_unref' declared here
void       gdk_pixbuf_unref    (GdkPixbuf *pixbuf);
           ^
blueprint-render.c:462:3: warning: 'gdk_pixbuf_unref' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
  gdk_pixbuf_unref (tmp_pixbuf);
  ^
/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-core.h:243:12: note: 
      'gdk_pixbuf_unref' declared here
void       gdk_pixbuf_unref    (GdkPixbuf *pixbuf);
           ^
blueprint-render.c:494:7: warning: 'g_cache_remove' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
      g_cache_remove (pixbuf_cache, theme_pb->pixbuf);
      ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gcache.h:60:10: note: 
      'g_cache_remove' declared here
void     g_cache_remove        (GCache            *cache,
         ^
blueprint-render.c:781:17: warning: 'g_cache_new' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
        pixbuf_cache = g_cache_new ((GCacheNewFunc)blueprint_cache_value_new,
                       ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gcache.h:47:10: note: 'g_cache_new'
      declared here
GCache*  g_cache_new           (GCacheNewFunc      value_new_func,
         ^
blueprint-render.c:782:28: warning: 'gdk_pixbuf_unref' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
                                    (GCacheDestroyFunc)gdk_pixbuf_unref,
                                                       ^
/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-core.h:243:12: note: 
      'gdk_pixbuf_unref' declared here
void       gdk_pixbuf_unref    (GdkPixbuf *pixbuf);
           ^
blueprint-render.c:793:26: warning: 'g_cache_insert' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
      theme_pb->pixbuf = g_cache_insert (pixbuf_cache, &key);
                         ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gcache.h:57:10: note: 
      'g_cache_insert' declared here
gpointer g_cache_insert        (GCache            *cache,
         ^
blueprint-render.c:933:4: warning: 'gdk_pixbuf_unref' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
          gdk_pixbuf_unref (to_remove->pb);
          ^
/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-core.h:243:12: note: 
      'gdk_pixbuf_unref' declared here
void       gdk_pixbuf_unref    (GdkPixbuf *pixbuf);
           ^
10 warnings generated.
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz     -g -O2 -MT blueprint-rc-style.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/blueprint-rc-style.Tpo" -c -o blueprint-rc-style.lo blueprint-rc-style.c;  then mv -f ".deps/blueprint-rc-style.Tpo" ".deps/blueprint-rc-style.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/blueprint-rc-style.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -g -O2 -MT blueprint-rc-style.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/blueprint-rc-style.Tpo -c blueprint-rc-style.c -o blueprint-rc-style.o
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link cc  -g -O2    -o libblueprint.la -rpath /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines -module -avoid-version blueprint-draw.lo blueprint-main.lo  blueprint-render.lo blueprint-rc-style.lo -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lX11 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -pthread -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lfontconfig -L/usr/local/lib -lfreetype 
mkdir .libs
ar cru .libs/libblueprint.a  blueprint-draw.o blueprint-main.o blueprint-render.o blueprint-rc-style.o
ranlib .libs/libblueprint.a
creating libblueprint.la
(cd .libs && rm -f libblueprint.la && ln -s ../libblueprint.la libblueprint.la)
Making all in metacity
Making all in po
ember@Unix /usr/home/ember/Desktop/blueprint-0.9.20 $
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Request to port Gtk-blueprint engine*

`sudo make install` (In pastebin because is more that 6000 characters and forum don't let me to post it)

http://pastebin.com/MmP15yJH

My gtk-blueprint engine:

`cd /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/
ember@Unix /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines $ ls libblu*
libblueprint.a  libblueprint.la`

My theme:

`cd /usr/local/share/themes/
ember@Unix /usr/local/share/themes $ ls bl*
blueprint:
gtk-2.0     index.theme metacity-1`

Everything seems to be just as it should be. But I get this:






I ask from someone to help me to make it work and to help me to port the engine on ports.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone who could give any help here ^^ ???


----------



## olivierd (Feb 21, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Anyone who could give any help here ^^ ???



I made port of gtk-blueprint-engine, when I read your message.

First, you need to install devel/subversion, then clone port like that:


```
svn co https://svn.redports.org/olivierd/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine
```

I tested it works fine, but keep in mind *it does not provide xfwm4 theme*, only gtk2 and metacity (for GNOME  desktop) themes.

I hope this will help you.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok. I followed the steps and gtk-blueprint engine dowloaded but I don't find it into /usr/ports/x11-themes


----------



## olivierd (Feb 21, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. I followed the steps and gtk-blueprint engine dowloaded but I don't find it into /usr/ports/x11-themes



You need to copy gtk-blueprint-engine/ directory into your ports tree (in x11/themes/).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes but where I will find the directory?


----------



## olivierd (Feb 21, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Yes but where I will find the directory?



When you run command:

```
svn co https://svn.redports.org/olivierd/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine
```

Subversion creates new directory called "gtk-blueprint-engine", in your *current working directory*.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok. I found it 
On compile I get error:


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20/metacity'
Making install in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20/po'
if test -n ""; then \
   /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share; \
else \
  /bin/sh ../mkinstalldirs /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share; \
fi
if test "blueprint" = "glib"; then \
  if test -n ""; then \
     /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/gettext/po; \
  else \
    /bin/sh ../mkinstalldirs /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/gettext/po; \
  fi; \
  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 ./Makefile.in.in \
		  /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/gettext/po/Makefile.in.in; \
else \
  : ; \
fi
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20/po'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
test -z "/usr/local/share/themes/blueprint/" || /bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs "/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share/themes/blueprint/"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 'index.theme' '/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/share/themes/blueprint//index.theme'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/blueprint-0.9.20'
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for gtk-blueprint-engine-0.9.20
===>  Checking if x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine already installed
===>   Registering installation for gtk-blueprint-engine-0.9.20
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libblueprint.so): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine
```


----------



## olivierd (Feb 21, 2014)

It's strange, RedPorts tells me everything is ok (on 9.2 and 10), http://www.redports.org/buildarchive/20 ... 301-60170/

If you try again and save compilation in log file, with script(1).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

I found the mistake. On folder /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ there is libblueprint instead of libblueprint.so.
I rename the libblueprint to libblueprint.so and now installed and yes. Is working perfect 
Please can you port it to official repositories?


----------



## olivierd (Feb 21, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I found the mistake. On folder /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-blueprint-engine/work/stage/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ there is libblueprint instead of libblueprint.so.
> I rename the libblueprint to libblueprint.so and now installed and yes. Is working perfect
> Please can you port it to official repositories?



Great 

Would you like to become maintainer? If yes send me diff of Makefile with your email in *MAINTAINER* entry.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

I would like to be a maintainer but maintainer is the person who created the port which is you! If something will go bad and someone ask me a question, I don't know what to answer because I didn't created the port! But if we overlook this, yes. I would like to be maintainer  I already send you a mail with the diff


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

There is only one small thing. The handle bar on buttons (minimize, maximize) is not showing right. I searched the .gtkrc but I don't find why is showing wrong.
Is like this:
http://s21.postimg.org/w41rm3j07/Screenshot.png

PS: I Really want to thank you! Blueprint theme is something that I ever wanted. Is an amazing theme of an amazing Operating System (before Oracle)


----------

